# Eggs



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

First attempt was perfect.. 147 for 1hour.. perfect creamy poached eggs.. on a bagel with some smoked 
Salmon from last night...


----------



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

FullSizeRender.jpg



__ lemans
__ Apr 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Eggs were the first thing I tried in my SV!

Good looking sammie!

Al


----------



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

When I bought it my wife wasn't happy.."another toy"
But she is a happy camper now after a couple of steaks and now poached eggs..!!!


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 9, 2017)

I haven't tried eggs yet. That may be the tipping point for my wife...


----------



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh. Super easy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2017)

How about more on your process. In the shell, cracked and into the water, cracked into a bag and into the water?


----------



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

One you reach the temp gently lower the egg into the 
Bottom of the pot. From the fridge to the water. 
Easy...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2017)

So you did these in the shell? These are not poached but soft boiled eggs then. Poached eggs would be cooked in the water out of the shell.


----------



## lemans (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 9, 2017)

I am definitely intrigued. I do a lot of eggs benedict, and while the Cook's Illustrated poaching method (their older one) changed everything for me (i.e., it actually works really well, and is reasonably repeatable), I would very much like to have "perfect" control over the doneness of the yolk. I like my yolks a little runny, and definitely do not want the yolk to be set. The picture in post #2 makes the yolks look just a little too set for my taste, but obviously a lower temp would take care of that.

After reading all the posts, I am still pretty much in the dark on the technique, however.


> One you reach the temp gently lower the egg into the bottom of the pot. From the fridge to the water.


I don't understand that at all. I would think that if you cooked the egg in the sous vide bag, and the egg was in the shell, then you would end up with something that is basically a soft boiled egg. That's not a bad product, but as already pointed out, it is something quite different from a poached egg. If you put water in the bag, that might work, but if you wanted to poach 4-6 eggs, that would be a lot of little bags.

Like I said, I am intrigued. I think I'll research this for a few minutes.

[edit]Just after I posted I did that research ...

This YouTube video shows how to "poach" in the eggshell. Now that I've seen it, I think it is what the OP was describing. I've queued up the video to start playing just when he takes out the eggs, since the earlier part of the video shows absolutely nothing that you wouldn't already know:

Sous Vide "Poached Eggs" (video link)

I provided a link because that is the only way I can get the video to start playing mid-way through the video.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 9, 2017)

Rather than edit my post again, here are two more links that show a technique that looks like it gives you the control that is the hallmark of sous vide, while still creating a product that is very close (and perhaps better?) than the traditional poaching method. You have to scroll about 2/3 of the way down the page to the heading "Perfect Sous-Vide Poached Eggs" to see the exact technique:
[h4]Perfect Sous-Vide Poached Eggs[/h4]
Here is a video that shows pretty much what is described in the above link. She is using a Dutch oven instead of a real sous vide machine:

Sous Vide Poached Eggs


----------

